
Can we decentralize the Web? - rapnie
https://www.slashdot.org/story/344236
======
MrEldritch
Could you decentralize Slashdot?

Really, forums or anything with user-generated content/comments seem almost
impossible to decentralize; it's difficult to do server-side _anything_ when
you don't have any servers.

~~~
rapnie
Decentralization also includes federation, where you have dispersed, but
individually independent servers cooperating to serve an application.

The ActivityPub specification is an example. Mastodon is based on this, and
Pleroma. Because it is spec-based there are less walled gardens / vendor lock-
in. With your Mastodon account, for instance you can comment on PeerTube
(federated YouTube alternative) videos. There are discussions and project on
creating e.g. Medium, Reddit, etc. alternatives. I guess SlashDot
functionality is also very possible to recreate in federated fashion.

